# 3.5 weeks and front legs popping



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have an intermedius tad that is about to pop front legs at alittle over 3 1/2 weeks old this is by far the fastest i have ever seen a tad at 65-70% morphed. its usually around 2 week to walk out after that. that will put tad to froglet time around six week. just thought i would share seemed odd to me. anyone have tads morphing out this soon.

steve


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

wow never. maybe you can share you tad set-ups and the species of the dart that has done this so quickly? kristy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

He said it was an intermedius.

I've got some intermedius eggs set up now, I hope mine don't take too long. The vent tads I grew out took about three months. But over the weekend the last one finally left the water. Yay!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have vent tads over 8 months old and they are just now popping front legs, wish i could get them to morph out like the intermedius.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

this new board set-up has got me a bit confused. getting used to it did i miss where he said it was an intermedius? i dont see any extra pages? perhaps my computer is just not showing it at the time? yeah i have my cobalts which have taken forever it seems, but are rather large. first leg has popped second about to....they were in their tad containers since july 1st. I thought i read somewhere that some of the thumbnails can actually take up to six months? is this true? 3.5 weeks is amazing! i would like to know water temps, set-up, all the details and see if there might be a reason why?? just curious is all. it takes my eggs to hatch 2-3 weeks alone lol kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

oops..you are right salix...i did miss the first post that said intermedius..lol....blonde moment! kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

all i have them in is the small 6 oz container with about an inch of water a piece of oak leaf, temps around 75, i feed them hbh tadpole bites dried brine shrimp and fruit flies ground to a powder, nature rose and sera micron mixed togeather. i feed every 2 days very small amounts and around 2 hbh bites. all of my tads morphout very large. all of my thumbs take ff right out of the water. even the super slow morphing vents i dont know what there problem is.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> oops..you are right salix...i did miss the first post that said intermedius..lol....blonde moment! kristy


I'm blonde too, now what's the excuse?

Just kidding, but I can't put up the winky face.........


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> all i have them in is the small 6 oz container with about an inch of water a piece of oak leaf, temps around 75, i feed them hbh tadpole bites dried brine shrimp and fruit flies ground to a powder, nature rose and sera micron mixed togeather. i feed every 2 days very small amounts and around 2 hbh bites. all of my tads morphout very large. all of my thumbs take ff right out of the water. even the super slow morphing vents i dont know what there problem is.


steve....wow you go through a lot preparing food for them. amazing actually. i just feed my tads nutrarose if they are of a certain color, algae first few weeks and exclusively tad bites and almod leaf skeleton and two spoon fulls of the tea...but i raise them in the big ff cups. just top off the water. its amazing how fast it is morphing. wow! i have no clue as to what could be making it morph so soon. Glad i'm not there steve, i would have missed the whole front legs popped already lol.

salix i have to give some excuse for being so blonde as to look over that important piece of info!! lol


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

most tad do much better with meat in their diets especially any egg feeders in the wild they get eggs which is sort of a form of meat. some shouldn't have any algae like tricolors. and as far as the naturose Ive read it helps with appetite, fertility, color, and growth so they all get it. my tad tea is oak leaves in a gallon jug filled with hot water left to sit for atleast a week and then use. i use only this to fill and top off the entire tads water.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> all i have them in is the small 6 oz container with about an inch of water a piece of oak leaf, temps around 75, i feed them hbh tadpole bites dried brine shrimp and fruit flies ground to a powder, nature rose and sera micron mixed togeather. i feed every 2 days very small amounts and around 2 hbh bites. all of my tads morphout very large. all of my thumbs take ff right out of the water. even the super slow morphing vents i dont know what there problem is.





sounddrive said:


> most tad do much better with meat in their diets especially any eggfeeders in the wild they get eggs wich is sort of a form of meat. some shouldnt have any alge like tricolors. and as far as the naturose ive read it helps with apetite, fertility, color, and growth so they all get it.


well, you do ....do a great job with your tad food. i just heard and you could be right, that it just help with iridophores, antioxidants for them, and also their immune system. well done though! kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

can you post a pic perhaps? kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm trying to get a good pic i traded my s5is and all the lenses for a Nikon d60 but its only the body so I'm waiting for the lens i ordered to get here i hope the intermedius doesn't morph out till it dose. all i have now is a crappy Kodak easysare c530 5 mega pixel and that thing couldn't take a clear pic up close if its life depended on it ;-)


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> I'm trying to get a good pic i traded my s5is and all the lenses for a Nikon d60 but its only the body so I'm waiting for the lens i ordered to get here i hope the intermedius doesn't morph out till it dose. all i have now is a crappy Kodak easysare c530 5 mega pixel and that thing couldn't take a clear pic up close if its life depended on it ;-)


no prob. its happened to me before. lost camera twice in one year. bet its in the kids' toy box lol and they have so much it would take me years to find so i bought another. on a sidenote, i can be patient i was just curious as to how it looked with front legs and all at 3.5 weeks as i am sure it would make a great photo. kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok...ground up fruit flies? Really?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Ok...ground up fruit flies? Really?


lol ...he does go to extreme lengths for tads...why not live fruit flies...just curious as fish like them? but he is getting a tad to develop front legs at 3.5 weeks. oh...steve...just take your regualr camera and take as good of a pic as you can. got to see this! kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yes i take a few cultures i mix up with like a weeks worth the media and just let them reproduce till it dies out then tap out all the dead flies, let them dry and grind them up. i do that cause its allot less to rot and cloud the water up. and smaller types of tads have a hard time eating live ones till they start to rot then your back to cloudy water. Ive been spending allot of time trying different stuff with my tads to make them morph out heavier and sooner then normal. but with this inter I'm hoping I'm not pushing it to soon, i think the front legs are going to be completely out by tomorrow morning judging by how fast its moving along. its still 100% translucent no color at all yet,minus a belly full of food and in my experience by the time fronts are out they are usually at least 20-30% colored. i also let them gorge on springs in the last stages of development by culturing springs right in my walk out containers. but here is a pic this is as good as its gonna get till i get another camera.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

see. that wasnt a horrible shot at all. it showed exactly what you were talking about. great job. very admirable. kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well thank you very much tomorrow is its 1 mo date I'm hoping it makes it out by 5 weeks or sooner as long as its fully developed. well see  and i know i got great lengths for my tads but i think and this is just me but tad development has the most dramatic effects on the entire future of a frog if i get that as perfect as possible ill have the healthiest frogs possible. some frogs like tricolors if they don't get the right supplements as a tad they never get close to there wild color. so maybe that applies to all tads and just isn't as noticeable as it is in some.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> well thank you very much tomorrow is its 1 mo date I'm hoping it makes it out by 5 weeks or sooner as long as its fully developed. well see  and i know i got great lengths for my tads but i think and this is just me but tad development has the most dramatic effects on the entire future of a frog if i get that as perfect as possible ill have the healthiest frogs possible. some frogs like tricolors if they don't get the right supplements as a tad they never get close to there wild color. so maybe that applies to all tads and just isn't as noticeable as it is in some.


you're welcome . i agree. keep me posted on the updates. I havent had the pleasure or opportunity to work with tricolors, but your information really educates me some, and that sir, lol, is very constructive for me. I might have to experiement with your tad food, just to see differences. question...if u have already replied, i apologize, but do you have to change your tad water often, do you just top off with this recipe? kristy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i dont do any water changes unless the water is cloudy dirty is fine to me otherwise i just top off when needed. if i keep getting the morph time shorted topping off might not even be an issue anymore lol.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> i dont do any water changes unless the water is cloudy dirty is fine to me otherwise i just top off when needed. if i keep getting the morph time shorted topping off might not even be an issue anymore lol.


very cool. cuz i just top off as well. saves me on water and the tads seem to morph out better IMO. if it has a smell or i notice any fungus issues, then i will change. but usually on 95% of my tad containers, i'd say i haven't changed the water. though our feeding regimen is different. i'll have to test yours and see what happens. i dont have small darts, big tinc sized ones and the smallest i currently have are red amy's but its worth the try i'd think considering your success. kristy


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

So this is ancient history, but did this guy make it in under 6 weeks?


----------

